

Magento – cannot load layout (tried most of the solutions) - utmishra
http://magento.stackexchange.com/questions/58290/magento-custom-module-cannot-load-layout-file-via-xml

======
smt88
If you want an answer to this, then you should rely on StackExchange or
whatever Q&A platform you choose. That audience is a concentrated population
of people who _want_ to give you an answer. HN is not.

~~~
utmishra
Apologies, if I am not following the concept. Although my intent is to share
the link (not to start a discussion here). I am relying on Stackoverflow, but
HN is a medium to share programming problems too, I believe. Just willing to
introduce peers to the issue. Thanks for the response :-)

~~~
smt88
It's primarily a social news site, but people do share programming problems.

What you have here is not a programming problem. You have a very specific
issue with a particular third-party application. Whether it's a Magento bug,
your own failure to read documentation, or a bug in your own installation,
it's not intellectually interesting.

StackExchange (and similar sites) do a good job of giving you traffic from
people who can solve your problem. Adding the post to HN is unlikely to help
much, and it's not what this venue is used for.

------
utmishra
Any solution to this ?

